# Hello from nottinghamshire



## hammyandnippin (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi my name is Jade i love animals i have rats, mice, dogs, rabbits, degus, axolotls, giant african snails, fish, hamsters allsorts. i breed mice and rats as a hobbi i do not make profit out of this as all money goes back to the animals for new toys and treats.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Jade


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Jade.
Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello, welcome!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, always nice seeing mouse keepers from the area


----------

